# Myranda, the perfect unregistered goat!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I was hoping that y'all could judge myranda for Me 
In my eyes she is perfect, I just wish you could register Nigerians as NOA. 
She is a 7 month old purebred nigerian dwarf. 
Sorry she's not clipped, my shavers broke:/ 
Also, the pictures are horrible, she's still young and wild!! Lol
Well, here she is!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, she's pretty! I'm no expert on confo, so I'll let others comment on that.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks milkmaid!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Too cute  I say she wins!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Pros:
Length
Depth
Brisket
Topline
Decent Angularity
Wide rear end
High escutcheon

Cons:
Rump is a bit short and steep
A little narrow in the front
Neck could be longer

She is young though and goats go through an awkward stage, so any fault she has now might fix itself  She is beautiful by the way! Gold w/ blue eyes is just perfect :3


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys 


What's a escutcheon?


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Escutcheon- (in veterinary medicine) the shield-like pattern of distribution of the haircoat in the area below the vulva, down to the top of the udder

Looked it up


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> What's a escutcheon?


The arc between their back legs, where her udder will be one day.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ahh! Ok 

So I'm guessing that means she'll have or should have a huge udder once at her high point and fully developed?


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

LOVE HER! To bad you couldn't breed color to color with the ND's....this would be her perfect match!

Our Lightning...also blue eyed.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

He is nice!! 

And looks real sweet


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Do know your lil girls breeding at all?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Did she come from registered stock (I know you said she is grade) but do you have any idea on lineage?

Lightning is grade only because we didn't get service memo when we purchased him with his mom. We know his breeding but...you know how that goes .


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

KasKiRanch said:


> Did she come from registered stock (I know you said she is grade) but do you have any idea on lineage?
> 
> Lightning is grade only because we didn't get service memo when we purchased him with his mom. We know his breeding but...you know how that goes .


Oh I know too well how that goes. 
& I have NO idea. 
The lady I bought her from did show me her mom & dad but didn't mention anything about papers:/ 
I feel like she should be but I have NO idea:/


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Could you contact them and find out if they where? Just a thought, I have tracked papers down on horses YEARS later and got them .

Actually on Lightning we didn't get papers on the mom as we where purchasing as a pet. She had a lopsided udder and she accidently got bred and had twins and it evened out. The breeder was being responsible by selling her not wanting to pass on a bad trait. However the lopsided udder was caused from her first kidding being a single, the second twins (lightning and another) but one went missing (probably coyote). So we spoke with another breeder and their expert opinion was it was more from uneven nursing rather than genetics. Contacted the gal we bought her from and she said if we bred her one more time and it got better we would get papers. We did and it evened out almost PERFECT. Found out she had AMAZING breeding and no history of uneven udders.

You never know unless you ask .


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah. 

I've been meaning to ask but honestly, I dot think she knows te difference. 
She had breast cancer if I remember correctly. 
But I'm gunna get around to asking for sure!!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

It was 1 1/2 years after we got Topaz (Lightnings Mom) that I asked and almost 2 years to the month that we got papers. 

It never hurts to try, to bad she has breast cancer  is that why she was getting rid of her?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

No. She just didnt want to keep her. She was a baby.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Well I love your Myranda...keep us posted. Love to see her as a FF


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Will do!! Anyone else??


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay I'm gonna try! Lol!

Pros:
Nice Chine
Top line is pretty level and straight
She looks dairy
Her neck is long and lean

Cons:
Rump is short and steep
Could have more brisket
Neck could be blended in a little bit better

Other than that she seems like a very nice doe!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks she's my girl!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

KasKiRanch said:


> LOVE HER! To bad you couldn't breed color to color with the ND's....this would be her perfect match!
> 
> Our Lightning...also blue eyed.


What do you mean you can't breed color to color? Sorry to hijack this thread but I've never heard that before...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Cause you never know what color your gonna get! Sometimes certain goats will throw certain colours.. Like I had one doe, her sire was gold, and all three kids in the litter were gold.. Breeder said that is about the only color he throws.. You go back in his pedigree and 90% of the goats were gold lol!
Color Genetics in Nigerians can be really fun!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Exactly. Eye color too.

I bred this doe:









To this buck:









Both have blue eyes and only one baby (the boy) had blue eyes. 
These were the kids I got:









Boy on the right girl on the left.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh I get it! The wording was odd so I wasn't sure lol...and emilieanne eyecolor is fairly easy to predict  The blue eye color is dominant, but unless one parent has Homozygous blue eyes, the kids have a chance of coming out brown eyed, because they carry that gene. It's the same with polled, wattles, and moonspots. You never really know the exact outcome, but you know the possibilities! It's not as random as color


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah but it was weird because my doe's lineage has mostly brown eyes. She was the exception. Then the sire's lineage is mostly brow eyes and he's NEVER thrown a brown eyed baby. 
Same with the Colors. 
I didn't quite understand. 
Those colors the babies got aren't even in the dam or sire. :/ 
The sire is actually dark dark brown. The dam is well, orange and black. Like a kitty lol. 

Usually the kids come out with a color that in the lineage SOMEWHERE....... It's not:/ that I have found anyway. 

But that's why I love my nigi's more to look for when you see a baby on the ground. 
Not just sex. 
It's sex, color, eye color, polled or not, amount!!(; 
Amount and eye color are my favorite!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Agreed! I do love the variety in Nigerians, which is why I can't wait until next year so I can find a great buck to breed my new doe to! I'm hoping to find a polled buck so that I won't have to disbud


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> Agreed! I do love the variety in Nigerians, which is why I can't wait until next year so I can find a great buck to breed my new doe to! I'm hoping to find a polled buck so that I won't have to disbud


Have fun with that!! 
Do you have any pictures of your doe? I just love seeing Nigerians. 
These are my girls for Nigerians..


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Kaneel said:


> Agreed! I do love the variety in Nigerians, which is why I can't wait until next year so I can find a great buck to breed my new doe to! I'm hoping to find a polled buck so that I won't have to disbud


Well...we are not to far away ....and we have 2 Polled bucks one being blue eyed (possibly homozygous) lol.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Emilieanne I just LOVE the last one...I just can't get over how Fiery red she is. She would make a great addition to our herd wink wink. 

We have a solid brown/gold, a cream/white, a tri-colored, and a black/white/blue eyed does. Our bucks are black/white/polled & gold/white/polled/blue eyes. Yep she would look good here .


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Awww 

Well where are you guys? 

The last one, is infact myranda!! 
Unregistered unfortunately but that's myranda!!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Awww
> 
> Well where are you guys?
> 
> ...


Well I am in NE bottom side of Washington State near the Tri-Cities. Kaneel and I both got a goat from the same breeder this year.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

That's cool! And quite far away lol.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh yes KasKi! I can't wait to see how Yoda grows up, maybe we can have them "meet" next year  And I didn't notice Myranda was that fiery of a red! So pretty


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks!! 

Yep. She is very pretty.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh! And yes I do have one pic of my doeling right now, it was when she was a week old though...she's about 3 months now 









EDIT: Sorry it's kinda big...don't know how to resize lol o.e


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

She is ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you! I just love her  She's spoiled though...and beginning to turn into a bit of a demanding brat. Loves to jump, paw, and now headbutt me when she wants something(I don't even know what it is half the time!). Going to have to stick her in the big goat pen more often to learn her place and act like a goat lol! Since I fixed the gate to the grass area though she's gotten a lot better, she just munches on weeds until I work with her or feed her. I just posted updated pics of her here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/critique-my-first-nd-146922/ if you want to see them


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I loooooooove her!! She's so cute!! 

As for the pawing and stuff, it's very tricky. 
I teach my goats not to be rude. To be friend but not rude. 
I'm very strict with them as for their manors. 
I don't hurt them, I promise. Lol but my friends always tell me "Emilie, your goats are whipped!!" 

I know when my goat is standing up pawing at me, if it has an itch or if it's getting wet/cold and wants to be picked up. 
If they're eating something and I tell them no! They know that I mean it. 
Even if they're doing something and I say no, they understand it 
In my eyes goats are no different from dogs or cat or humans for that matter. 

I don't put up with a rude or shy goat. 
I don't get rid of them, I simply work with them 
Sit down and talk with them. 
If they do something wrong I give them "the look" and explain to them not to do it. 
Some think I'm crazy, I think I'm smart 
My almost 2 week old baby knows to go tinkle in the grass. And I'm teaching her to go on command. She's doing pretty well! 
This is her:


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol it's funny! My doeling used to only go in grass if she could help it lol, now she doesn't really care anymore, she just hates going in her kennel  Any advice on how to stop the jumping thing? It's now really only when she wants to go see the bigger goats, or when she's hungry or something. I would still like to stop her habits now though. My big Boer doe was babied like she was(she was my very first goat, can ya blame me?) and just _loves_ to jump and paw at me, the only problem is she's nearly my height, so those hooves hit my right on the head! It's so embedded in her now I couldn't possibly hope to control it, but I would like to start on the little one I have now so she doesn't end up like her  I know she'll be about half the size, so I'm not too worried about her hurting me, I just don't want her to do it to a little kid or something and knock 'em over! That would really stink...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

That would stink and one of my does is at her "teenage" stage for attitude. (Inbetween 2 & 3) so she finds ways to knock them over without jumping on them. 

As for training her, just push her down and say a firm NO! Maybe if you lecture her, she will get bored and stop!(; my old buck was like that lol. Tap her on the nose too, but don't forget the look.. Lol. 
make sure you stand your ground and don't back up when she does that. Otherwise you'll be teaching her that when she does that y'all want to play. Which you don't. 
I'm thinking maybe a clicker would work but those times that you don't have a clicker, it wouldn't be good. 
If saying no, pushing her down, giving her the look, and tapping her nose doesn't work after a while then you'll have to be really smart and realize when she is going to stand on you and walk away. 
Usually they do things for a reason. By plopping up her front hooves on you, she is telling you something. Maybe she wants to be held? Wants to play? 
If you can find out the general reason why, it's a lot easier to assess. 
Hope that helps without me sounding like I'm crazy


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh there is always a reason lol, whether I'm late with her bottle or she wants to go see the other goats, or even if she just wants to be held, there is a reason! I can't always figure out what it is, but she only does it when she wants something. I used to think it was just because she wanted up, but I would pick her up and she would jump right out of my arms! I figured out she was just hungry/bored so I got her her bottle and she stopped  And you don't sound _that_ crazy lol! Your advice is actually quite helpful! Thank you


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!! 

Glad to know I can help 
Lol and dot forget, I'm always a little crazy!


----------

